# Need help locate SIM card module in EU/UK model3 (pictures)



## r2d2fd

Hi,
Anyone have any idea how can I swap SIM card in EU/UK model3.
In the service manual shown the Simcard slot location is under the MCU computer over passenger footwell.
Unfortunately after Tesla rollouts autopilot hw3.0 the slot is no longer there.

















But usually the European model S/X have external SIM card module easy to access. I suspect model3 would have the same thing.
the reason I am switching the SIM card is to get LTE connectivity in my city I am a grey market customer outside Tesla core market.
I would be greatly appreciated for any suggestions
thank you.
Brian


----------



## Frully

That right angle connector looks like a high speed coax RF connector, not a digital connector one would use for the serial connection to the sim card...I hope they don't want the computer removed to get access to the sim card!


----------



## r2d2fd

From my observation Model S/X external sim module also used the similar HSD connector.


----------



## kornerz

Here are few pictures from my Model 3 (Europe, VIN 376xxx).
It is definitely HW2.5 (as written on one of the labels), and similarly does not contain SIM card slot and does have that additional green coax connector.


----------



## r2d2fd

kornerz said:


> Here are few pictures from my Model 3 (Europe, VIN 376xxx).
> It is definitely HW2.5 (as written on one of the labels), and similarly does not contain SIM card slot and does have that additional green coax connector.
> View attachment 29686
> 
> View attachment 29687
> 
> View attachment 29688


Thank you for take the metal flap cover out. They must moved the sim card module somewhere or is it an eSIM on newer cars?
I just found out that the green connector is a emergency call antenna.


----------



## airbus

I would assume they are now at using e-sim´s This far more easy and can be changed via software and remotely changed as well. T-Mobil is one of the first telecom companies using it (e-sim) here in Europe and makes in my opinion more sense anyway.


----------



## kornerz

Given there's much of interest on SIM replacement topic here in Ukraine, fellow Tesla owners were able to confirm with Tesla that:
- Model 3 indeed uses eSIM now
- Physical SIM slot is still there
- Physical SIM can be inserted and used, but that may require Tesla service assistance to activate.


----------



## mohdysf

I have same issue I need to replace the Sim card for Tesla model 3 us version to Europe.. it may connect to LTE but E will work .. slow but it will be connected .. help how to do it


----------



## mohdysf

Anyone amange to change the Sim card for Tesla model 3


----------



## mohdysf

Any update


----------



## garsh

Link: https://www.drive2.ru/l/534623236428661304/

Cable on AliExpress: https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/4000053268779.html



Perscitus said:


> Someone over in Russia got a hold of a US spec Model 3 with the -NA Telit LTE Connectivity board and posted info on replacing the eSIM (if needed)
> with a regular SIM from a local telco. Source www.drive2.ru, rough Google Translate robo-translation follows:
> 
> "Found how simple and cheap to solve the problem. I share: *de-solder the eSIM chip and instead of it solder in an extension cord with a SIM card slot (online for $1).
> Insert a regular activated SIM card and everything works. The whole procedure takes 30 minutes. *I'll lay out the whole process separately."


----------



## MelindaV

Another reference to it being an eSIM

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203371403971637249


----------



## r2d2fd

Correction: Computer hardware 3.0 does has a physical SIM slot.


----------



## garsh

r2d2fd said:


> Correction: Computer hardware 3.0 does has a physical SIM slot.


Thanks for the info!

Can you provide a source for that picture?


----------



## r2d2fd

garsh said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Can you provide a source for that picture?


I took it myself but nothing happens after fully inserted the sim card.


----------



## garsh

I'm confused.

I thought hardware 3.0 was only the autopilot computer. Why would the SIM be part of that?
Are you sure you have the correct component?


----------



## garsh

r2d2fd said:


> Correction: Computer hardware 3.0 does has a physical SIM slot.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203371403971637249


----------



## kornerz

r2d2fd said:


> I took it myself but nothing happens after fully inserted the sim card.


As far as I know (from people who actually replaced the SIM card in their car), Tesla service still needs to reconfigure car software to use physical SIM instead of built-in eSIM.


----------



## projectt

mohdysf said:


> Any update


Hi, I will be soon looking for the same thing. US version Model 3 conversion. Were you able to find the answer?


----------



## Salsa

Hello guys, just bought a m3.
I am living in Morocco and need to activate the physical SIM card since the esim is not activated in Morocco.

i have tried to insert the physical one in the HW3 , but nothing changed ? Do you have an operation mode to make it activated ? Thanks for your help


----------



## garsh

Salsa said:


> Hello guys, just bought a m3.
> I am living in Morocco and need to activate the physical SIM card since the esim is not activated in Morocco.
> 
> i have tried to insert the physical one in the HW3 , but nothing changed ? Do you have an operation mode to make it activated ? Thanks for your help


It's apparently not that easy.
Some Russians de-soldered the eSIM and replaced it with a SIM card slot, so I guess that's one option.


Perscitus said:


> Someone over in Russia got a hold of a US spec Model 3 with the -NA Telit LTE Connectivity board and posted info on replacing the eSIM (if needed)
> with a regular SIM from a local telco. Source www.drive2.ru, rough Google Translate robo-translation follows:
> 
> "Found how simple and cheap to solve the problem. I share: *de-solder the eSIM chip and instead of it solder in an extension cord with a SIM card slot (online for $1).
> Insert a regular activated SIM card and everything works. The whole procedure takes 30 minutes. *I'll lay out the whole process separately."


Another option is to use the car's WIFI to tether it to a phone. Somone posted recently that it is possible to pay Tesla Service to configure the car to keep WIFI always active (sorry, I can't locate the post just now).


----------



## Salsa

Hi guys

thanks for the firsts answers
What would be the whole process from this Russian guy ? he is giving me a lot of hope ....
Considering the WiFi, not the best option since the car would have no connectivity while you are out of the car ... and you have any yo switch on the ac for instance


----------



## Salsa

Hi guys

thanks for the firsts answers
What would be the whole process from this Russian guy ? he is giving me a lot of hope ....
Considering the WiFi, not the best option since the car would have no connectivity while you are out of the car ... and you have any yo switch on the ac for instance


----------



## kornerz

Salsa said:


> Considering the WiFi, not the best option since the car would have no connectivity while you are out of the car ... and you have any yo switch on the ac for instance


My solution regarding wi-fi was to put an old phone with a sim card and wi-fi hotspot enabled in the car, plugged into one of USB ports.
It will provide connectivity for all the time the car is awake.
Once the car is asleep, however - there will be no means to remotely wake the car.


----------



## garsh

Salsa said:


> Considering the WiFi, not the best option since the car would have no connectivity while you are out of the car ... and you have any yo switch on the ac for instance


Sure you would. Instead of putting the SIM card in the car itself, put it into an old phone that you leave in the car at all times.


----------



## garsh

Salsa said:


> What would be the whole process from this Russian guy ? he is giving me a lot of hope ....


https://www.drive2.ru/l/534623236428661304/

He mentions that he will post the procedure separately, but I couldn't find any such post with a quick search. But maybe you can try looking around and see if you have better luck.


----------



## marc.italy

so does anybody knows how to activate a sim slot on the MCU?


----------



## Skordian

Salsa said:


> Hello guys, just bought a m3.
> I am living in Morocco and need to activate the physical SIM card since the esim is not activated in Morocco.
> 
> i have tried to insert the physical one in the HW3 , but nothing changed ? Do you have an operation mode to make it activated ? Thanks for your help


Helloo
Did you make it work any update


----------

